# sustanon or test enanthate?



## schaffman (May 27, 2006)

my question is this, I was thinking about running 750mg/week of either sustanon or enanthate what would you recommend for serious gains?

also would like to stack something along with it what is recommended?


----------



## Double D (May 27, 2006)

25 mg dbol for 4-5 weeks.  Along with 500mg/week test en. (12 weeks) Good first starter. I have stated this before but I will again. Dbol to kick start your cycle since test takes so long to kick in.


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 28, 2006)

schaffman said:
			
		

> my question is this, I was thinking about running 750mg/week of either sustanon or enanthate what would you recommend for serious gains?
> 
> also would like to stack something along with it what is recommended?


Test


----------



## musclepump (May 28, 2006)

Test E. If it's your first cycle, don't stack it with anything, and run 500mg/week.


----------



## luke69duke69 (May 28, 2006)

Even first cycle, 3-4 weeks of Dbol at the beginning wouldn't hurt.


----------



## GFR (May 28, 2006)

schaffman said:
			
		

> my question is this, I was thinking about running 750mg/week of either sustanon or enanthate what would you recommend for serious gains?
> 
> also would like to stack something along with it what is recommended?


Age
Height
Weight
Years training naturally
Bench
dead lift
squat


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 28, 2006)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> Even first cycle, 3-4 weeks of Dbol at the beginning wouldn't hurt.


Bad idea for 1st cycle.


----------



## schaffman (May 28, 2006)

this will be my second cycle I am 33, 205 lbs, bench 305, worked out naturally practically in the gym since I was 16 my first cycle was:

wk 1-6 30mg dbol
wk 1-8 500mg sustanon (I only shot it in my arms, I don't have anyone to help out with my shots so that was the easiest)

I have two more weeks off before I can start my next cycle.  I put on a little more water weight than I wanted to with the dbol so I don't think I want to use it is there any other alternative other than dbol.

thanks


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 28, 2006)

Kick start it with Test Prop. 

Weeks 1-2 Test Prop 100 mg / EOD
Weeks 1-8,9,10 ect... Test E 750 mgs / EW


----------



## schaffman (May 28, 2006)

ok thanks just put my order in for test prop 2 weeks @100 mg and test e @750mg.  

happy lifting
thanks


----------

